# Dying mystery snail: what to do?



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I've got two golf-ball sized mystery snails in one of my tanks. Recently they started breeding and laying eggs all over the inside of my hood. Many of these eggs have hatched and I now have tons of little baby mystery snails running around the aquarium. The last batch of eggs that were laid were laid really close to the lighting and one edge of the egg bunch was actually touching the metal light reflector, which gets pretty hot. 

The snail seems to have injured its foot severely and was having a hard time moving around. Half of the foot to one side looks like it was just worn away. I think it might have burned itself on the metal reflector while laying eggs. Now, the snail only moves a couple of inches every day or so, staying in one spot for long periods of time. Also, the young snails have been swarming all over it and might be pecking at it. My baby kribs also take a bite from time to time, prompting the snail to yank back into its shell.

What should I do? I think the snail is either dying or may have died today. Is there any way to test? Is there anything I can do to help it, or should I somehow euthanize it? I know the procedure for fish but am at a loss for snails.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Sniff it, if it stinks, it's dead.

Be sure to remove the dead snail immediately. As soft bodied inverts decay very quickly and can cause an ammonia surge.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I took a whiff, and no stink. This snail hasn't moved in three days. It has been in one spot on the floor of the tank, and not tightly tucked into its shell at all. Parts of its body have been exposed this whole time. Baby snails crawl all over it, include on its body. Today I noticed some of the krib fry pecking at it, and the snail didn't pull back into its shell. 

I have a 5.5g tank that's cycling fishless. There's a single pond snail in there that hitchhiked in on some plants and seems to be doing alright. I put the mystery snail in question in the 5.5 gallon tank because I don't want it to die and start to decompose overnight in a tank with fish in it, so I figured this is the best I can do.


----------

